# This girl was sent by UBER to entrap me



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

So my attitude is never interact with passenger on personal stuff, don't give cell phone # never date, never F***


I picked up girl in Fort Lee area, she was very hot Asian. The trip was pretty long. This girl kinda moaned all the time. Then suddenly when I was crossing George Washington bridge she tells me can I come over front seat. I said, sure I will stop the car when I see the shoulder and you can, she said no I want to come from here. I said no it is dangerous and by the way why is this necessary, she says ok never mind, then she asks me if I had dinner and if I go out with random people and bunch of personal questions, I was very polite and acted as very naive guy as if I could not get what she was pointing at, finally I dropped her off, she looked like turned off after my absolutely cold answers 


She never asked for phone number, never showed me desire that she wanted to date when I am not online. So I was thinking may be she was UBER agent testing us LOL


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Uber doesn't care enough to test you, and you shouldn't care if you were being tested, Uber isn't something that you should be looking to do for an extended period of time.


----------



## Hakan (Apr 17, 2015)

Nik said:


> So my attitude is never interact with passenger on personal stuff, don't give cell phone # never date, never F***
> 
> I picked up girl in Fort Lee area, she was very hot Asian. The trip was pretty long. This girl kinda moaned all the time. Then suddenly when I was crossing George Washington bridge she tells me can I come over front seat. I said, sure I will stop the car when I see the shoulder and you can, she said no I want to come from here. I said no it is dangerous and by the way why is this necessary, she says ok never mind, then she asks me if I had dinner and if I go out with random people and bunch of personal questions, I was very polite and acted as very naive guy as if I could not get what she was pointing at, finally I dropped her off, she looked like turned off after my absolutely cold answers
> 
> She never asked for phone number, never showed me desire that she wanted to date when I am not online. So I was thinking may be she was UBER agent testing us LOL


They ride a block or 2 normally to test you .


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Maybe she wanted to test or taste something else:))


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

A friend of mine drives uber for
only a month.
Last week he got a BJ on the way to LAX for a free ride from a chick with a tattoo on her tongue and this weekend he spent a night in a hotel with a chick who was here on a business trip.
Don't waste your breath, telling him that uber sucks.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Sweet Ping said:


> Don't waste your breath, telling him that uber sucks.


Apparently some of their passengers do.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

LOL I believe in Cali UBER passengers are more sex addicts than in NYC area 

I had mature woman she was Florida and she was telling me how sexy my tough accent was and that she dreamed to meet Russian guy, I am not Russian but she probably assumed I was )))


----------



## Lowroller (Apr 17, 2015)

I had an ugly chick practically beg me to let her give me a bj a couple of weeks ago. And not even in exchange for a free ride. She just really wanted to blow me. I know this sounds like bs, but it really happened.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

All BS... keep dreaming boys.


----------



## Lowroller (Apr 17, 2015)

Lol. If this was bs, I would have said she was a 22 year old swim suit model. My chick looked like the spawn of Medusa and Quasimodo.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Lowroller said:


> I had an ugly chick practically beg me to let her give me a bj a couple of weeks ago. And not even in exchange for a free ride. She just really wanted to blow me. I know this sounds like bs, but it really happened.


Doesn't sound like b.s. I've had the same and it's not far fetched at all generally speaking.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Nik said:


> So my attitude is never interact with passenger on personal stuff, don't give cell phone # never date, never F***
> 
> I picked up girl in Fort Lee area, she was very hot Asian. The trip was pretty long. This girl kinda moaned all the time. Then suddenly when I was crossing George Washington bridge she tells me can I come over front seat. I said, sure I will stop the car when I see the shoulder and you can, she said no I want to come from here. I said no it is dangerous and by the way why is this necessary, she says ok never mind, then she asks me if I had dinner and if I go out with random people and bunch of personal questions, I was very polite and acted as very naive guy as if I could not get what she was pointing at, finally I dropped her off, she looked like turned off after my absolutely cold answers
> 
> She never asked for phone number, never showed me desire that she wanted to date when I am not online. So I was thinking may be she was UBER agent testing us LOL


That's just how Asian girls act.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nik said:


> So my attitude is never interact with passenger on personal stuff, don't give cell phone # never date, never F***
> 
> I picked up girl in Fort Lee area, she was very hot Asian. The trip was pretty long. This girl kinda moaned all the time. Then suddenly when I was crossing George Washington bridge she tells me can I come over front seat. I said, sure I will stop the car when I see the shoulder and you can, she said no I want to come from here. I said no it is dangerous and by the way why is this necessary, she says ok never mind, then she asks me if I had dinner and if I go out with random people and bunch of personal questions, I was very polite and acted as very naive guy as if I could not get what she was pointing at, finally I dropped her off, she looked like turned off after my absolutely cold answers
> 
> She never asked for phone number, never showed me desire that she wanted to date when I am not online. So I was thinking may be she was UBER agent testing us LOL


I drove a cab for years, every now and then and then I get girls like this.

I GUARANTEE that they are prostitutes, looking for a trick.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Nik said:


> So my attitude is never interact with passenger on personal stuff, don't give cell phone # never date, never F***
> 
> I picked up girl in Fort Lee area, she was very hot Asian. The trip was pretty long. This girl kinda moaned all the time. Then suddenly when I was crossing George Washington bridge she tells me can I come over front seat. I said, sure I will stop the car when I see the shoulder and you can, she said no I want to come from here. I said no it is dangerous and by the way why is this necessary, she says ok never mind, then she asks me if I had dinner and if I go out with random people and bunch of personal questions, I was very polite and acted as very naive guy as if I could not get what she was pointing at, finally I dropped her off, she looked like turned off after my absolutely cold answers
> 
> She never asked for phone number, never showed me desire that she wanted to date when I am not online. So I was thinking may be she was UBER agent testing us LOL


 Sounds like one of Travis' special secret agents.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> A friend of mine drives uber for
> only a month.
> Last week he got a BJ on the way to LAX for a free ride from a chick with a tattoo on her tongue and this weekend he spent a night in a hotel with a chick who was here on a business trip.
> Don't waste your breath, telling him that uber sucks.


He should be fired. Dating PAX threatens the reputation of the entire TLC.


----------



## Abc123 (Mar 12, 2015)

Over here I get a lot of ****ty blondes


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> He should be fired. Dating PAX threatens the reputation of the entire TLC.


You should be sterilized.

Wait, you self-castrated yourself already with this comment


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sweet Ping said:


> You should be sterilized.
> 
> Wait, you self-castrated yourself already with this comment


He's a unic and doesn't know it.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Simon said:


> All BS... keep dreaming boys.


What dreaming about ugly chicks? Well if that's your preference.. there's nothing stopping you from fulfilling that dream.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Ugly don't matter but at least those BJ would be great. I guess those tounge are better then her fugly face...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lowroller said:


> I had an ugly chick practically beg me to let her give me a bj a couple of weeks ago. And not even in exchange for a free ride. She just really wanted to blow me. I know this sounds like bs, but it really happened.


And you said "no darling, I'm running late for Bible studies class already"!

I wonder how negeorgia would read the charitable, selfless offer by a kind and considerate human merely wishing to bring a little joy, relief and release to a hardworking Uber driver?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> He should be fired. Dating PAX threatens the reputation of the entire TLC.


You've just threatened the reputation of the Male species! Chill-out man, adults do things like that.

Taking out the "professional" obligations out of your response to a horny Woman's offer is easy. Tell her that you will be taking her to were she needs to go, Give her your number (if you like her offer) and say that she can call you up for a booty call if she really wants to.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Sin is pleasure, death without Christ isn't. If your choice is the 2nd, by all means choose the 1st. The wages of sin is paid slowly, but it is death. I don't make the rules or enforce them.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

How old is the world? negeorgia


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

To be unclear is to be unkind. So let me be clear, God says do whatever you want to do. There are consequences to everything you do. I am aware of my consequences and less than 1% of any one else's. All I am saying is letting someone else tell you the Bible is unclear and unkind is not paying attention to available information.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Sin is pleasure, death without Christ isn't. If your choice is the 2nd, by all means choose the 1st. The wages of sin is paid slowly, but it is death. I don't make the rules or enforce them.


You're the first religious cook I've seen on here.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

The bible was written by man. The rules inside were concocted by man. What would you take orders from a bunch of random men who lived an died thousands of years ago?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

limepro said:


> How old is the world? negeorgia


Job chapter 28, Wisdom is not found in Creation. Heb 11:6. Nahum 1:7. I am not responsible for anyone else knowing God or being known by Him. I have not been given that assignment.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> The bible was written by man. The rules inside were concocted by man. What would you take orders from a bunch of random men who lived an died thousands of years ago?


The Bible has stories of human experiences with warnings and disclosures to help with decision making and no one can argue that better decisions won't bring better results.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> You're the first religious cook I've seen on here.


 I am not a decent cook or religious teacher.... I am not committed to being right all the time.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

limepro said:


> How old is the world? negeorgia


I know such clarity makes some uncomfortable. Jesus clearly tells the whole world in Mark 10 that He is a creationist. Someone please find me a Bible verse where Jesus doesn't know if he is a creationist or not.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I finally convinced my brain that having an emergency fund benefits me, now argue me away from that. I finally convinced my brain that reading the Bible everyday would make my life more meaningful.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I am convince, I can show anyone that is willing to work at it, that they too can save an emergency fund and work a real results getting debt repayment plan. You always have the option of returning to the old ways of doing personal finances.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> I know such clarity makes some uncomfortable. Jesus clearly tells the whole world in Mark 10 that He is a creationist. Someone please find me a Bible verse where Jesus doesn't know if he is a creationist or not.


Jesus didn't say that. Some guy claimed he said it 100 to 1400 years after Jesus died.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

All we need is love? I agree with those here that say no thanks to faith alone. However; faith, hope, and love can co-exist. Atheism is a 'do not enter' sign on the path to wisdom.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

"Wisdom" you mean like denying science facts because it doesn't line up with your faith?

I see the bible as a tool on how people should behave not as a true story of history. Not saying the people in it didn't exist but that nothing was devined, there wasn't a creationist, etc. It is more of a children's story on morals gone awry.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Sin is pleasure, death without Christ isn't. If your choice is the 2nd, by all means choose the 1st. The wages of sin is paid slowly, but it is death. I don't make the rules or enforce them.


Uber has cut the wages of sin so low that sinning is no longer profitable.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Toby said:


> Jesus didn't say that. Some guy claimed he said it 100 to 1400 years after Jesus died.


History revisionism is nothing new. I am witnessing it myself; Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. was motivated by his Christian beliefs in the Civil Rights Movement, that is being removed from history. The last 1000 times 'Baptist' has been mentioned in the media, it has been linked to Westboro as a smear campaign and 'guilt by association' effort. Westboro can easily be confronted with John 3:16; just as Baptist in my childhood confronted the KKK with it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I think I'm gonna join the church of the flying spaghetti monster, then I can wear my spaghetti strainer on my head in my DL photo.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

limepro said:


> "Wisdom" you mean like denying science facts because it doesn't line up with your faith?
> 
> I see the bible as a tool on how people should behave not as a true story of history. Not saying the people in it didn't exist but that nothing was devined, there wasn't a creationist, etc. It is more of a children's story on morals gone awry.


All I can do is suggest an open mind and do more research. Which science findings are you leading me to? The ones 100 years from now that will contradict the ones 90 years from now? As I stated earlier wisdom is not found in creation and now I will add it is not found in the land of the living.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> All I can do is suggest an open mind and do more research. Which science findings are you leading me to? The ones 100 years from now that will contradict the ones 90 years from now? As I stated earlier wisdom is not found in creation and now I will add it is not found in the land of the living.


Sorry but proven FACTS can't be contradicted, you sound very uneducated. This is why people from a few hundred years ago are still heralded today hell from 1000 years ago and those from today. Are there still findings going on? Sure and you know why? Because now it is all about money, money sways people to create fake science but they are always found out. Like the "vaccinations causes autism " science"" which was created by one scientist that was paid by a group of lawyers in order to sway a jury in a lawsuit against a company. It ignored facts and only used data that fit what they needed, this was found out years ago and people still believe it because it fits what they want to believe much like the bible.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

And just so you know I grew up strict catholic, went through all the steps, did Sunday school even went to different denomination churches to find out more, to do my own research. I used my own brain to come up with what I believe. The bible is a great tool, but to state it as fact is just ludicrous, to dismiss science in favor of a book that holds no scientific fact at all is crazy. Use all the tools at your disposal #1 being your brain.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow, and a verse in Ecclesiastes says 'Money makes the world go round'...


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Wow, and a verse in Ecclesiastes says 'Money makes the world go round'...


Monty Python said the same thing, even wrote a song about it.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The Bible describes evaporation correctly, there is some science.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The Bible describes ocean currents, there is some science.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Do you discount me for saying an emergency fund is a good thing?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

There were observations, not scientific facts, stand in the ocean and I end up down the beach and observation that the ocean moves. See a puddle of water in the sun dissapear, an observation. There have been observations like gravity but it wasn't scientific until a guy named newton came along and scientifically tested it. There is a difference as observations lead to science, science doesn't lead to observations.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Do you discount me for saying an emergency fund is a good thing?


Not at all, that is pretty common sense problem is common sense isn't all that common.

I don't discount you for believing in the bible either it is a personal preference what you do or don't believe in. Whatever makes you happy is most important.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess not being offended by Jesus is what makes me happiest. Then Psalms 119:165 is an extra benefit: Great peace have those that love Your law, they have no stumbling block.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyway, thanks for the invite to this thread. I enjoy spending some moments thinking about processes. Uneducated? Guilty, we all don't know what we don't know. I have no problem being a nonconformist and in the minority. I am probably the most selfish person on here. I have had way more than my share of love during my life. Yet, it is not enough, I want faith, hope and love.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> The bible was written by man. The rules inside were concocted by man. What would you take orders from a bunch of random men who lived an died thousands of years ago?


What orders are you referring to? Don't be selfish? Be generous? Avoid debt because it is a trap? If you do borrow, make it a priority to repay? Better decision making brings better results? Ask for help?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

limepro said:


> There were observations, not scientific facts, stand in the ocean and I end up down the beach and observation that the ocean moves. See a puddle of water in the sun dissapear, an observation. There have been observations like gravity but it wasn't scientific until a guy named newton came along and scientifically tested it. There is a difference as observations lead to science, science doesn't lead to observations.


There have been 2 different posters on 2 different threads suggest that I read a scientific textbook. I have asked both 'which one', to no response. Let me explain my position on that. A racial superior evolutionist pulled an 'ends justify the means' stunt in 1870 and drew pre-born dog pictures similar to pre-born human. Proven to be false as soon as 1875. The false 'scientific facts' pictures continued in American University science textbooks for nearly 130 years with the last hold-out in 1998. Warning: perspective on purchasing deffective product follows. When you pay for garbage in, you get emotionally attached to it. When you borrow to pay for garbage in; you really get emotionally attached to it and really swallow the 'religion' of committed to being right all the time. Your results may vary. Any requests for my sources?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Nik said:


> So my attitude is never interact with passenger on personal stuff, don't give cell phone # never date, never F***
> 
> I picked up girl in Fort Lee area, she was very hot Asian. The trip was pretty long. This girl kinda moaned all the time. Then suddenly when I was crossing George Washington bridge she tells me can I come over front seat. I said, sure I will stop the car when I see the shoulder and you can, she said no I want to come from here. I said no it is dangerous and by the way why is this necessary, she says ok never mind, then she asks me if I had dinner and if I go out with random people and bunch of personal questions, I was very polite and acted as very naive guy as if I could not get what she was pointing at, finally I dropped her off, she looked like turned off after my absolutely cold answers
> 
> She never asked for phone number, never showed me desire that she wanted to date when I am not online. So I was thinking may be she was UBER agent testing us LOL


well there was a big debate about "not being prefessional" if you try to holler/date pax
but obviously if she's asking you dating type questions,wanting to be near you and so far, then the door is open to make a move is what I say


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The 'fish-like' substance and gill-pack 'evidence of evolution' in pre-borns mythology has been fully debunked. Is any one paying attention that what was put in the science books the last 100 years is now called a farce and '1870 comicbook drawings'? No, the media ignores it. Dr. Sheldon Cooper please explain it so the masses can comprehend it.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The zealous disciples of Darwin fabricated the pictorial 'scientific facts' shoved down our throats for over a century.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

There was a rumor that Darwin was adopted.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

limepro said:


> I used my own brain to come up with what I believe. The bible is a great tool, but to state it as fact is just ludicrous, to dismiss science in favor of a book that holds no scientific fact at all is crazy. Use all the tools at your disposal #1 being your brain.


Do you accept the 'fish like substance' of human pre-borns and 'gill pack' 1870 drawings shown in American textbooks for a century as 'science'? It was presented as 'factual science' in science books. I know 500 years from now it will be difficult to prove that for 100 years 'gill packs' on human pre-borns was labeled as fact by political evolutionists.... Scientific evolutionists gave up on that after examining a miscarriage decades ago, yet it didn't get pulled from textbooks til the last decade.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Do you accept the 'fish like substance' of human pre-borns and 'gill pack' 1870 drawings shown in American textbooks for a century as 'science'? It was presented as 'factual science' in science books. I know 500 years from now it will be difficult to prove that for 100 years 'gill packs' on human pre-borns was labeled as fact by political evolutionists.... Scientific evolutionists gave up on that after examining a miscarriage decades ago, yet it didn't get pulled from textbooks til the last decade.


Didn't I already address things lime this? It was debunked early on with the anti-vaccine crowd that was debunked right after it came out and people still believe, mostly Christians. You do know schools 100 years ago were run by churches, hell the ivy league schools were designed to teach priesthood when they were established.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Negeorgia you know that god wasn't added to money until the mid 1900's? It wasn't in any US document until the tripoli agreement either yet you Christians claim this country was founded on Christianity but many of the founders were atheist.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

limepro said:


> Negeorgia you know that god wasn't added to money until the mid 1900's? It wasn't in any US document until the tripoli agreement either yet you Christians claim this country was founded on Christianity but many of the founders were atheist.


Of coarse I know 'In God we Trust' wasn't added to silver certificates until late Series 1957. Not put on FRN until Series 1963. First appeared on a coin in 1862 and not on all coins until 1938. (the nickel was the last one). What does that have to do with textbook indoctrination of 'fish like substance' and 'gill pack' evidence of fake 'real science' in real science books for 100 years based upon an 1870's cartoon? I get it, you can be an evolutionist if you so desire. Your suggestion that I pursue phoney science books, is the issue. Nahum 1:7 tells me not to make any claims of beliefs on behalf of any one else.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Of coarse I know 'In God we Trust' wasn't added to silver certificates until late Series 1957. Not put on FRN until Series 1963. First appeared on a coin in 1862 and not on all coins until 1938. (the nickel was the last one). What does that have to do with textbook indoctrination of 'fish like substance' and 'gill pack' evidence of fake 'real science' in real science books for 100 years based upon an 1870's cartoon? I get it, you can be an evolutionist if you so desire. Your suggestion that I pursue phoney science books, is the issue. Nahum 1:7 tells me not to make any claims of beliefs on behalf any one else.


It is called advances in science, you do realize that during his time they made discoveries like this doing live studies, meaning taking embryos in different stages and analyzing them. You also realize the only place that it is even referenced is on bible thumping websites to try and refute evolution as a whole without any attempt to prove creationism only try and refute evolution...sorry but you are doing it wrong.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

limepro said:


> It is called advances in science, you do realize that during his time they made discoveries like this doing live studies, meaning taking embryos in different stages and analyzing them. You also realize the only place that it is even referenced is on bible thumping websites to try and refute evolution as a whole without any attempt to prove creationism only try and refute evolution...sorry but you are doing it wrong.


The product of a miscarriage debunked evolution as it was being shown in textbooks, yet it remained in textbooks for political reasons, not scientific ones, why is that hard to comprehend?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Man doing more research on it since I never gave it any thought makes the argument even more pathetic.

They compared embryos at different stages for a bunch of different species and noticed multiple similarities, one of such things was the "gills". Unfortunately in the need to try and argue against evolution, creationists grasped onto the word gill because they know the uneducated will never do any research of their own.

gill1
ɡil/
_noun_
noun: *gill*; plural noun: *gills*

*1*.
the paired respiratory organ of fishes and some amphibians, by which oxygen is extracted from water flowing over surfaces within or attached to the walls of the pharynx.
an organ similar to a gill in an invertebrate animal.

*2*.
the vertical plates arranged radially on the underside of mushrooms and many toadstools.
*3*.
*the wattles or dewlap of a fowl.*
*the flesh below a person's jaws and ears.
"we stuffed ourselves to the gills with scrambled eggs and toast*


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Checkmate?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

It stayed in textbooks until it had it's desired political result. Now it is just dismissed by it's followers, 'well we missed it there, haha, but don't throw the baby out with the bath water.'


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> It stayed in textbooks until it had it's desired political result. Now it is just dismissed by it's followers, 'well we missed it there, haha, but don't throw the baby out with the bath water.'


That's because idiot america only understands one meaning for words, much like why all the "no littering" signs are being replaced with "don't throw trash on the street" signs.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I am just glad I lived long enough to hear the end of the 'fish like substance' from the evolutionary science textbooks and some arguing their book's factualness. Could have been resolved in 1875 if selling science books with fake pictures to the government wasn't so profitable.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Never did see that Law and Order episode where the lab came back saying we don't know if this stuff is fish or human even though their science books were saying that. LOL.


----------

